# aggression/irritability after meals



## dig (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm new to this forum, but my problems are old. Atleast three years; since travelling to Nepal getting very sick, medicated, and the rest is what they call irritable bowel... perhaps. I have experienced digestive problems for three years including gas and D. i tend underweight and gaunt. My mental problems is what's really getting me though. Following meals my head is a swirling cloudy mess, i become very aggressive and often irritable. This extreme irritability subsides within an hour or two, and leaves me tired and wondering what's going on. I've had all the tests (colonoscopy...), as well as blood sugar testing. but all seem fine. stress is NOT triggering my bowel problems, i know this. but the bowel/mental problems are one and the same. i've also experienced excessive nervousness, anxiety, and nightmares. Have been on paxil for three months, found this to be a mask, not a treatment. Am off now for good. I am 25, male, and extremely healthy otherwise. Can anyone relate to these "mood disorders" as a result of eating? any suggestions? i feel WONDERFUL when i don't eat!! that can't be my only solution, obviously. I've also tried the breaking the viscious cycle diet and found some improvement. high protein helps somewhat. i've had a problem with yeasty things in the past, but have taken nystatin, this stuff made me rage. oh jeez. but i still feel this may be something worth considering again. my stomach craves sugar, but hates yeasty foods and vitamins etc... I know of the debate about internal candida, so I present my own experience: i have litterally gotten skin fungal infections from eating sugar (in the form of one chocolate bar!), funny that doctors feel candida is only present in extreme auto-immune patients (i am basically sugar-free as well). When I try sugar again, sure enough, I get an external infection. Does this not support the idea of Candida, or some other yeast thriving in our gut? any advice on the mood-swings!!?? thanks


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

unfortunately mosy of the research has been done on females. what has your doctor suggested?tom


----------



## dig (Feb 21, 2003)

thanks for the reply,well my doctor(s) have thought I have an anxiety disorder (funny it only happens after eating) hence the trial of paxil. They feel it is my anxiety that causes my irritable bowel, ironic again- i'm anxious after eating!, (further, my irritable bowel can happen when I am at the top of my game). As for candida, all doctors denounce the idea, "here's some ointment for the infection son". I should mention I don't always react like this, this leads me to think away from food triggers, but more towards my body being "out of sync". But really, I still only have questions. ie- yeast by-products, leaky-gut etc...?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

'out of sync' is a good way of describing ibs, i think. something that might be hepful to think about is that men are taught to hide stress and anxiety in our society.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The link could possible be serotonin, involved in IBS, but also in moods and irritablity and aggression.The prefrontal cortex is activated in IBS. An emotional area of the brain. Involved in attension awareness and emotions.there is an increase or decrease in serotonin in the gut in IBSers right after they eat.


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

i can totally relate to what you are saying. i used to experience rage after eating sugar. i also get some type of infection on the soles of my feet and jock itch when i eat sugar. my feet get damp -- same with my groin area. this would always happen between 8 and 16 hours after eating a lot of sugar.so now i don't eat any sugar.you need to read some of the things that i posted on yeast. however, be careful because a bunch of "know-it-alls" will want to persecute you the way they persecuted me.by the way, most doctors are uneducated on this problem with yeast.i think there is more than yeast involved, and that is why this whole thing is so baffling.


----------



## Lady Shadowfax (Feb 21, 2003)

I experience this, although my diet is limited--no dairy, corn, eggs, wheat,yeast, and I only eat bananas and apples, maybe a few raisins in my oatmeal with soy milk. I have learned to be crazy on the inside and act as normal as possible on the outside. Something I found effective for yeast is Capryl from the health food store. I can't take nystatin either. It's derived from a mold, and anyone with a yeast problem is sensitive to mold. Also 500mgs of panothenic acid--vitamin B-5 helped me with those skin break outs and some of the food reactions.When you make bread, the way you get your yeast started is you put it in water with sugar. It activates the yeast and makes it grow.


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

oh my god !!!!!!i knew that nystatin is from mold but i did not put the connection together!!!they say that it is not absorbed by the body but that is not correct. it is "sampled" in the lumen????? and by the peyer's patches (immune system.i am very sensitive to mold !!!! i made incredible progress on diflucan but now that i am off of it --- problems are developing again !!!!!!!!!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

dig and mikeralph. this is kind of interesting to me as i think part of the problem is that all the research in ibs has been done on people that visit doctors and the two of you sound like that's not your thing. Same thing applies to posting to all tthese health bbs.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dig, a video on IBS you can watch if you have the player on your puter. http://www.fdhn.org/html/education/gi/ibs_video.html


----------



## dig (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the responses!I see alot of truth in all of them. I think a serotonin connection could very well be a problem as paxil did help to atleast "mask" the symptom of irritability. Unfortunately it left the aggression unchecked, and created more stomach and yeast problems. Perhaps a smaller dose of some SSRI for my gut would help. thanks mikeralph (hahaha!) i'll watch out for the persecution. i did read your posting on the allergic reaction that yeast might be initiating, and I can definetly see this sort of compounding problem in myself. the rage you talk about from sugar (and carbs) is me to a "t", I feel I may be dangerous at times and should really sort this out! and it is baffling!and to the last response i completely relate with having to hide your emotions! jeez, if i acted on them they would lock me up. unfortunately it's tough to hide and was very hard on my last serious relationship. i have also taken pantothenic acid, but may try the caprylic acid as well. thanks.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

hiding emotions does seem to be common for us.tom


----------



## dig (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree working on these problems with a doctor is important, unfortunatley a few closed-minded doctors can put you off of the visits. I am about to try again however.Thanks for the video link. it definetly looks at the "big picture", and i see it as that. as for the yeasty stuff: i was thinking again about my history as a child: my love of refined sugar, my hypoglycemic symptoms, my external fungal probs., my mood problems... i wonder now about the allergy thing that was brought up. even now being largely off of sugar etc.. it still seems quick to proliferate in my system (assuming symptoms are yeast related)as soon as anything tips the scale even slightly. an allergic reaction is the best way to describe it. it's almost like a default that my body is pre-programmed to. meaning a very difficult thing to overcome. diflucan might be something I'll consider.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

dig, what I said about doctors wasn't a criticism of you at all. It was just ageneral comment that maybe the reason all the research on ibs and the drugs focus on women is that men don't go to their doctors as often. i know this will lead to a lot of bb expert stuff but even the experts wil tell you they are really talking about women who have ibs. there's no good research on us.tom


----------



## dig (Feb 21, 2003)

no worries, i sensed no criticism at all. and certainly it's true that women may be more open about these things. men may keep this stuff to themeselves more often. I however, don't carry any shame when it comes to my bowels or my mental state. I have payed visits to G.P's, specialists, as well as a psychotherapist to explore my anxieties, mood swings etc.. and a possible gut connection. I found them all helpful for the most part, however, many questions remain. i am all for helping science on behalf of the stubborn half. thanks, dig.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

since there is sometimes a leap to take offense on this bb, dig, you might want to clarify that when you said the stubborn half you were referring to men, right?tom


----------



## dig (Feb 21, 2003)

yes i was referring to men. i am one, so no offence to men.


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

dig,hopefully you can stick around. everything that you wrote is something i can relate to. --especially the mood swings and the irritability.this entire idea of "allergy" is very intriguing to me. possibly the scientists can't figure this out because the "allergy" is so atypical, and often times it is a delayed reaction.maybe at times the "allergy" is only triggered when 2 factors are present at the same time or when an "overload" condition is present. who really knows??????????all i know is that i have to figure out this nightmare. i can't bear the thought of spending the 2nd half of my life in this miserable condition. i have had this thing much longer than you and for me it has progressed (although -- i have eliminated many, many symptoms by making changes like NO SUGAR!!!). luckily you seem to have "caught on" much younger. hopefully you can nip it in the bud before it progresses.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

speaking of progressing. i often wonder about all the people who no longer post. does that mean they have given up the search or does it mean they are better?tom


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

> quote: but hates yeasty foods and vitamins etc


most brands of vitamins are made from yeast unless the label says so.


----------



## J.Godfrey (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Dig,
Yes this happens to me, too. In my case I believe it is due to kidney malfunction. A few years back, a Consultant said one of my kidneys was 'shot', possibly as a result of untreated/mismanaged urinary infections (I surmise). Recent scans have shown cysts, which my Doctor is unwilling to do anything about, but as I say, I believe this is the cause of my aggressive feelings after eating; my kidneys just can't cope! (I have had IBS on/off as well). It mostly disappeared when I stopped swallowing so many capsule-type tablets. I figured they were all collecting & forming a little pouch in my bowel. Since giving the capsules up - & taking tablets of the same medications instead - my symptoms have almost completely disappeared. Hope this posting helps!


----------

